# What to name a rednose female pitbull puppy



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Tara is a cute name. I like it.

A friend of mine has a cat named Stella, I always thought that was a cute name too.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I always loved the name Karma


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Something about the red nose made me think of Lucy


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

red nose..hmmm 
if i were to think off the top of my head, i would think Rosey May


----------



## DashAwayAll (Jul 19, 2008)

Rudy or Ruby.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Tina


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> Something about the red nose made me think of Lucy



I was going to suggest Lucy or Lacey....


----------



## charroit (Jul 23, 2008)

Lol thanks you guys! We think we are going to name her Rio :lol:


----------



## BrwnEyedGrl (Jul 4, 2008)

Salty_alydaR said:


> red nose..hmmm
> if i were to think off the top of my head, i would think Rosey May


OOOO OOO as soon as I saw the title of the post I said Rosy! But Rosey May is good too... RED NOSE = Rosy!!


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

BrwnEyedGrl said:


> Salty_alydaR said:
> 
> 
> > red nose..hmmm
> ...


great minds think alike :wink:


----------

